

Hulu: This video cannot be viewed in incognito mode - UnoriginalGuy
http://i.imgur.com/3ug7SOP.png

======
atesti
How could they detect that??

I thought Chrome emulates anything in Incognito mode and then just deletes it
when closing the tab. For example I once saw a memory based backend for
indexedb and there was a comment that Chrome uses it for Incognito mode.

Scary!

